# Safari et historique



## PDD (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous, si je supprime l'historique dans Safari de mon IPad 3 la barre des sites visités sur l'écran ne se vide pas. Est ce normal? Amicalement.


----------



## Alphonsine (8 Mai 2012)

Qu'entends-tu exactement par "barre des sites visités" ?

Dans mon cas quand je vide l'historique, cela supprime :
- l'historique des recherches google
- le dossier "historique" dans les signets
- les sites visités dans la barre d'url

Je pense que tu parles du troisième point, dans ce cas sache que tu trouveras toujours dans cette barre l'adresse des sites que tu as dans tes signets (même si tu vides ton historique).
Donc, les sites que tu vois ne seraient t-ils pas ceux qui sont dans tes signets ?


----------



## PDD (9 Mai 2012)

Je vois la barre inférieure avec une liste de 9 signets et un + coté droit (qui sert à quoi?), je pensais que cette liste devait être supprimée quand je supprimais l'historique...


----------



## PDD (9 Mai 2012)

merci, je suis un peu moins ignorant grâce à toi...mais ou peut on alors trouver l'historique?


----------



## PDD (9 Mai 2012)

Ok cela marche maintenant, c'est à partir du livre que l'on efface l'historique et c'est fait. Je suis habitué à Firefox sur mon Mac Book Pro et sur mon nouveau IPad je dois utiliser Safari que je connais moins...Amicalement.


----------

